
Crowdsourcing the #AppEnabledHome – GE, Ubuntu/Canonical, FirstBuild - mectors
http://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/09/22/crowdsourcing-the-appenabledhome-ge-firstbuild-and-canonical/
======
rbassett
Yes please I want to take back control of my home automation from proprietary,
closed vendors.

------
reddotX
sudo snappy install beer

